# Hilarious Golden Video



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

that is too funny. I live close to a fire station... kinda glad that Chloe doesnt do that.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

This clip was featured on Animal Planet's America's Cutest! =D


----------



## shashank.k (Dec 21, 2011)

*Awesome Hilerious*

This is an awesome video. My family cant stop reviewing and laughing...


----------

